# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Hekurudha shqiptare. Sot është jashtë loje. A ka të ardhme?

## DYDRINAS

Historiku i shkurter

Linjat e para hekurudhore ne Shqiperi ishin linja minerare dhe ushtarake me skartament te ngushte, te ndertuara ndermjet viteve 1917 dhe 1930, nga austro -hungarezet dhe italianet.

Ndertimi i nje sistemi hekurudhor me skartament standart, filloi ne vitin 1947 dhe vazhdoi me shpejtesi per te arritur ne permasat e tij aktuale prej 677 km, ne vitin 1987.

Rrjeti hekurudhor shtrihet nga Porti i Durresit, ne Detin Adriatik, dhe shkon ne tre drejtime: veri drejt kufirit Shqiptaro - Malazez ne Han te Hotit, ne jug drejt Ballshit dhe Portit te Vlores dhe ne lindje drejt Pogradecit, prane kufirit me Maqedonine.


http://www.hsh.com.al/

----------


## DYDRINAS

Udhetim ne Epoken e Gurit

Kur e nisi kete pune, ishte vajze e re. Perjetoi shkelqimin dhe renien e transportit hekurudhor, por kembengul te zoteroje dhe te vendose rregull ne ato vagone qe i jane besuar. Edhe kur guret qe hedhin femijet rurale, bien si shi mbi udhetaret e pakte

Nga Anduela Nika

Ej ti plak matuf aty, fike cibukun. Keshtu komunikonte me pasagjeret e pabindur, fatorinoja e vitit 1975 tek filmi Kapedani. Ata te pabindurit jane shumuar ne kohe, ndersa fatorinot jane reformuar ne komunikim. Ne vend te cibukut, tani fatorinoja e trenit Aksinja Jaupaj, i kerkon djaloshit hazerxhevap qe eshte shtriqur sa gjere gjate ne sedilen e trenit te fike play-station, pasi ai bip-bipi ia acaron nervat. Ai i bindet pa nje pa dy, sapo ndeshet me veshtrimin aspak miqesor te saj. Ndersa ajo me nje te ecur krenare, se fjala nuk i shkoi dem kthehet ne vagonin e saj. Me ne fund buzeqesh. Ve mbi hunde gjyslyket dhe nga nje qese supermarketi nxjerr grepin. Jo te peshkut, por te qendisjes. Nga pamja duket si nje centro, por Asit, sic e quajne te gjithe ne tren, nuk ia ka shume enda te jape shpjegime per grepin. Jo per gje, por ka plot pune te tjera! Duket si nje zyshe e rrepte, qe ben sikur sheh regjistrin, por nderkohe arrin ta mbaje nen kontroll te gjithe klasen. Kur eshte Aksinja ne sherbim, nuk mund te besh shume numra. Nuk eshte nga ato qe ne problemin e pare rend tek polici, por e zgjidh cdo gje vete ne menyren me diplomatike te mundshme. Nuk jam tipi i sherreve, me pelqen rregulli dhe arrij ta vendos. Dhe kete e vere mjaft qarte, qe nga menyra e saj e te qendruarit, tek krehja e flokeve, te mbledhura thjesht por gjithsesi me shije, tualeti i lehte, uniforma e bollshme por e paster dhe thonjte e kuruar mire. Zmalti i kuq i gishtave te saj te kembes, edhe pse i lyer nxitimthi, do ti bente zili edhe estetistes me te mire. Asi i trenit te linjes Durres-Tirane-Shkoder nuk do ta meritonte kete emer nga koleget e saj, nese nuk do te kishte keto detaje qe e bejne vertet ndryshimin. Ndryshe nga treni, qe ecen gjithnje shume ngadale, ajo eshte gjithnje me vrap. Zgjimi per Aksinjen, fatorinon me trendy te trenit nis, qe ne kater te mengjesit. Duhet te pregatise mengjesin, te rregulloje shtepine dhe pak para ores 6.00 te jete ne stacionin e trenit. Do te vare diku ne ndonje dritare canten, ku shpesh vendos ndonje frut te stines dhe ne fytyre do te veshe buzeqeshjen e mengjesit. Nuk mban bizhu, vetem nje ore, se ciles i hedh nje sy ashtu kalimthi. Ne vend te vareseve ka bilbilin. I fryn sa here i nevojitet. Per te pershendetur fatorinot e tjera, kur kembehen trenat, per te sinjalizuar nisjen, mberritjen ne stacion, por dhe per te trembur ndonje trazovac, qe i ka thyer shinat ne kend lojerash. 20 vitet e Aksinjes si fatorino nuk kane qene gjithnje aq te qeta sa udhetimet e ketij fund shtatori. Me pare ndodhte qe te hipja ne tren ne oren 5 te mengjesit dhe te zbrisja prej tij ne oren 1 pas mesnate, rrefen ajo. Ndersa tani maksimumi ne oren 18.00 eshte ne shtepi Kur ishte e re, ka punuar ne rrugen me te lodhshme, ate te Pogradecit, ndersa tani ka ate me komoden. Ben ate te Durres-Tirane-Shkoder dhe me trenin me te mire qe ka aktualisht ne perdorim hekurudha shqiptare. Ai nuk ka sedilje te shqyera me sfungjerin qe duket sikur eshte kafshuar me dhembe, e as vagona te ndryshkur. Eshte me luksozi. Dhe si i tille, i ben jo pak karshillek trenave te tjere super te lodhur, qe vijne nga linjat e tjera te Vlores dhe Pogradecit.

Qe ne fakt duken si barbone mbi trase. Endacake te ndryshkur, me xhama qe dimer-vere te ofrojne ajer te fresket dhe ndenjese qe te bejne masazh me sustat e ngritura perpjete. Me fjale te tjera, eshte nje asketizem i gjalle. Jane aq te vobekte, sa aty shkon nje numer shume i vogel njerezish. Shtimi i mjeteve te transportit dhe shpejtesia e tyre ka bere qe shume njerez te braktisin caf-cufin e trenit, per nje shkelje me te forte te pedalit te gazit.

Te tjeret, ata qe nuk kane mundesi ekonomike, zgjedhin trenin. Por ka dhe turiste qe udhetimin me tren e shohin si nje aventure shume ndjellese. Per me teper qe nje bilete udhetimi Tirane-Durres dhe anasjelltas kushton vetem 50 leke. Nje cmim simbolik, i cili mund te kapet lehtesisht dhe nga shtresa me e ulet e shoqerise. Pensioniste, njerez me te ardhura te pakta, jane tre kategorite e njerezve qe udhetojne sot me tren. Ndryshe nga cfare ndodhte 16 vjet me pare. Atehere po qe kishte nga te gjitha shtresat e shoqerise, drejtore, inxhiniere, mesues, studente e punetore. Te gjithe ishin te lumtur qe udhetonin me tren, kujton me nje tis nostalgjie Aksinja Jaupaj. Sot njerezit jane me te stresuar, ndaj dhe komunikimi me ta ndonjehere behet me i veshtire. Pa llogaritur dhe faktin qe atehere ne si fatorino kishim dhe me shume autoritet. Nje komunikim, i cili jo rralle here merr tone agresive. Te gjithe xhamat e trenave, jane ne mos te thyer, te krisur. Femijet e zonave rurale, qe i kane shtepite e ndertuara ne te dy anet e shinave kane si argetim te tyrin gjuajtjen e trenit me gure. Pervecse kane shkaktuar deme te konsiderueshme materiale, nuk kane munguar dhe rastet kur vete udhetaret kane pesuar demtime serioze ne koke dhe trup nga guri i leshuar prej Gavrosheve qe fluturon prej pertej rruges. Per shume udhetare dhe per vete fatorinot, rruga eshte kthyer ne nje makth te vertete. Ne dimer duhet te mberthehen fort, pasi era qe vjen nga xhamat e thyer mund tiu beje dhurate dhe nje te ftohur te mire, por dhe te fshihen pas sediljeve kur treni fillon te gjuhet me gure, sepse mund ta prenotosh fare lehte nje shtrim ne spital. Treni ne epoken e gurit.

Te dhenat zyrtare nga Ministria e Transporteve tregojne se Hekurudha Shqiptare ka ne inventarin e saj 66 vagone udhetaresh, 225 vagone malli dhe 25 lokomotiva. Me keto mjete, sipas te njejtave te dhena transportohen rreth 1,5- 2 milione udhetare dhe rreth 400-500 mije tone mallra ne vit. Nuk ka nje te dhene zyrtare qe te tregoje nese ky numer eshte me i vogel krahasuar me disa vite me pare, por duke ju referuar deklarimeve te fatorinove, ka nje renie drastike te tyre. Per cdo vit buxheti i shtetit, ne forme subvencionesh, akordon rreth 4 milione USD per aktivitetin e operimit dhe 3-4 milione USD per investime kapitale. Megjithate bilanci vjetor rezulton me humbje rreth 1 milione USD. Nje renie e dukshme e sistemit hekurudhor, krahasuar me 16 vjet me pare, kur treni ishte transporti kryesor dhe te gjithe pavaresisht nivelit social udhetonit ne te dhe ku te qenit fatorino ishte puna me e mire qe mund te kishe. Absolutisht ishte puna me e mire. Une jam nga Durresi dhe ne vitin 1987, kohe ne cilen kam filluar une pune ishte fat qe te beheshe fatorino. Sot eshte nje pune si gjithe te tjerat. Sot femrat nuk kane ndonje deshire te madhe per tu bere fatorino. Me e reja ketu ka te pakten 10 vite pune, thote Aksinja, ndersa e le edhe nje here grepin per te nxituar tek dera e trenit.

Mberritem ne Shkozet. Ne stacionin, qe nuk duket fare si stacion, ka fare pak njerez qe presin. Nje endacak, dy te rinj dhe nje grua me thase te medhenj, qe me bileten 50 lekeshe hipin ne trenin luksoz. Ne tren askush nuk lexon asgje, nuk eshte nje vend romantik, nuk eshte Orient Express. Aty gjithsecili kridhet ne mendime ne ate nje ore udhetim nga Tirana ne Durres. Dhe vete Aksinja, e ben kete prej 20 vitesh. Nuk i ben pershtypje pejsazhi, edhe pse tani ka pak per te kundruar. Me pelqen natyra, por jam lodhur me te njejtat pamje. Edhe pse shoh pertej dritares mund te them se nuk shoh asgje. Por cfare ben nderkohe? Mendon per problemet e saj, familja dhe jeta jashte trenit. Ndonjehere jam aq e rraskapitur saqe kur shkoj ne shtepi dua te rri vetem me veten time. Dua te rikarikoj baterite me shume nga ana psikologjike dhe me pas te gatuaj dhe te le gjithcka gati per diten tjeter. Dite kur Aksinja dhe shume kolege te tjera te saj nuk do te jene ne shtepi, por ne tren, duke marre e duke dhene me pasagjeret e tyre. Nuk jane martuar me trenin, por kane nje marredhenie te ngushte me te. Nuk mund te them qe nuk bej dot pa trenin, por e shoh si pjese timen. Kam 20 vjet qe bashkejetoj me caf-cufin e tij. Nje bashkejetese me ulje-ngritjet e veta; me sforcime, momente kenaqesie, bezdie dhe deshire per ta lene. Por duket se duhen ende shume. Ne 20 vitet e fundit nuk e ka lene asnjehere. Ajo eshte gjithnje duke e pritur, si diten e pare kur ishte vetem nje cupeline dhe vendoi te nise kete marredhenie te gjate dashuri-lodhjeje me trenin. Me nje grep, nje fershellime bilbili dhe komunikimi te pashmangshem me ndonje te pabindur. Gjithmone eshte nje i tille, qe ia ben jeten me te gjalle Asit te trenit luksoz.


Revista Klan
08-12-2006

----------


## DYDRINAS

The British rail operator Eurostar (UK) Ltd. and *Albanian railways Hekurudha Shqiptare (HSH) join the Community of European Railway and Infrastructure Companies (CER)*. As of 1 October, they will boost CER membership to 54 companies. The associations General Assembly unanimously accepted the applications for membership last week in Berlin.

Richard Brown, CEO of Eurostar (UK) said: Our main purpose in joining is to add our voice on matters of European railway policy. Eurostar (UK) operates the Eurostar services between London, Paris and Brussels in partnership with SNCF and SNCB. It is responsible for all the UK Eurostar operations which amount to 780,000,000 passenger kilometres in 2005.

Albanian railways Hekurudha Shqiptare (HSH) is an integrated railway operator and infrastructure manager, with traffic units of about 121.000.000 in 2005. Its network is open to other operators since the new Albanian railway law came into force last year. According to HSH Director General Sokol Kapidani, the recently signed Stabilisation and Association Agreement between Albania and EU makes a HSH membership of CER indispensable. HSH will be an observer member.

Aad Veenman, President of CER and CEO of Dutch railways NS welcomed the new members: It is important that the European rail sector joins forces in order to promote a sound system of transport infrastructure financing and a level playing for all modes of transport.

The President of the Russian Railways, RZD, Vladimir Yakunin, attended the CER General Assembly as a guest. He underlined that there are specific issues where RZD faces the same challenges as the European railways. The following day, CER and RZD held a joint meeting on the state of the art of telematics applications for freight.

German Transport Minister Wolfgang Tiefensee addressed the General Assembly and outlined the transport policy priorities for the German EU presidency in the first half of 2007: Rail policy will constitute another priority of our presidency. The objective is the speedy adoption of the Third Railway Package. If we wish to complete the Single European Railway Area, we have to ensure that there is also interoperability in the practical sense.

Tetor 2006

----------


## ildushja

Vallaj un nuk e harroj asnjehere trenin kur i hypja ndonjehere me tezet qe ikja ne plazh ose ne Fier/Korce... me knaqej shpirti... cope cope ishte, po nostalgji hesapi. 

Duhet rregulluar kjo hekurudha jone, vendet me te medhaja ne bote e kan hekurudhen menyren #1 per transportim.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Vallaj un nuk e harroj asnjehere trenin kur i hypja ndonjehere me tezet qe ikja ne plazh ose ne Fier/Korce... me knaqej shpirti... cope cope ishte, po nostalgji hesapi. 
> 
> Duhet rregulluar kjo hekurudha jone, vendet me te medhaja ne bote e kan hekurudhen menyren #1 per transportim.



mbaj mend qe ika andej nga vlora me tren fieri  man i love it

po te jet ne regul kur te vete ne shqiperi serish do mar rugen tiron fier me tren avash avash  tu be qef :P

----------


## alnosa

> mbaj mend qe ika andej nga vlora me tren fieri  man i love it
> 
> po te jet ne regul kur te vete ne shqiperi serish do mar rugen tiron fier me tren avash avash  tu be qef :P


KINGO HEKURUDHAT ATO QE KANE QENE JANE ,PO ASHTU EDHE TRENAT .UNE NUK HIPA NE TREN KU VAJTA PO I PASH .MEGJTHSE KISHA SHUME DESHIRE .
KUR TE SHKOSH CALL ME TA BEJME RRUGEN BASHKE FIER - TIRAN  :pa dhembe:

----------


## DYDRINAS

Rihapet transporti me hekurudhe, i hekur-nikelit nga stacioni i Gurit te Kuq, Pogradec ne Portin e Durresit per eksport


Rifillon sot, mbas 15 vitesh nderprerje, transporti i mineralit te hekur  nikelit nga Guri i Kuq, Pogradec ne Portin e Durresit per eksport. 

Kjo nisme vjen ne kuadrin e perpjekjeve te vazhdueshme per rigjallerimin e transportit hekurudhor ne vend, si nje domosdoshmeri jetike per vet ekzistencen e hekurudhes dhe ne kushtet e nje konkurence te eger nga transporti automobilistik 

Kontrata e lidhur ndermjet SH.A. Drejtoria Pergjithshme Hekurudhave, Durres dhe kompanise gjermane K-SHIPPING GMBH parashikon transportin e nje sasie prej jo me pak se 360.000 ton mineral hekur-nikeli ne vit , me tendence ne rritje, dhe me te drejte rinovimi te kontrates per vite te tjera ne vazhdim , mbasi behet fjale per rezerva te medha te ketij minerali ne Minieren e Gurit te Kuq, Pogradec. 

Per riaktivizimin e ketij transporti, hekurudhes ju deshen perpjekje per riparimin e linjes hekurudhore dhe shtrirjen e 1100 ml shina deri ne platformen e ngarkimit te mineralit ne Stacionin hekurudhor te Gurit te Kuq, riparimin e kesaj platforme dhe kthimin e saj ne gjendje pune, mbasi ishte pothuaj e shkaterruar nga koha, sigurimin e gadishmerise teknike te inventarit te vagonave qe do te perdoren per kete transpor , si dhe masa te tjera tekniko - organizative per tju pergjigjur kerkesave te klientit. 

Rigjallerimi i ketij transporti u be i mundur gjithashtu si rezultat i mirekuptimit, bashkepunimit dhe koordinimit te perpjekjeve ndermjet hekurudhes, klientit dhe portit te Durresit. 

Mbi te gjitha, nepermjet ketij transporti, hekurudha i ofron nje shans jo vetem ekonomise, por edhe shoqerise per te perdorur avantazhet e saj ne mbrojtje te ambientit, kursimit te energjise dhe sigurise se trafikut 


Tirane 19 Korrik 2007

Faqja zyrtare e MPPT

----------


## dibrani2006

_O njerez akoma s'kuptoni se edhe politikuajt Shqiptare jane jashte loje qe duhet ndruar te gjithe bashke me hekurudhat,interesant ?_

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Kinezët kërkojnë hekurudhën me koncension*

22/01/2008 

Artur Korriku

DURRES -Kina ka shfaqur ambicien e saj për ta marrë me koncesion hekurudhën shqiptare. Një grup inspektimi ka mbërritur nga Kina në Durrës, nga ku është duke u parë dhe diskutuar një mundësi e një marrëveshjeje të tillë. Megjithëse nga ana e qeverisë, sektori i Hekurudhës nuk është futur në listën e ndërmarrjeve që do të privatizohen për këtë vit, sërish mbetet në pikëpyetje vazhdimësia. Ndërkaq janë edhe disa kompani të tjera të huaja, të cilat e kanë shfaqur interesin e tyre për ta marrë hekurudhën shqiptare me koncesion, para se në lojë të futeshin dhe kinezët.

INTERESI

Duke ditur situatën e vështirë në të cilën hekurudha shqiptare ndodhet që pas vitit 90, kompanitë e huaja kanë tentuar disa herë ta shfrytëzojnë këtë fakt dhe të priren drejt kërkesave zyrtare për ta marrë atë me koncesion. Një delegacion ekspertësh kinezë dhe përfaqësues të kompanisë së ndërtimit Kina, kanë kryer një vizitë në DPH, në Durrës. Sipas Drejtorit të Përgjithshëm të Hekurudhave, Zamir Ramadani, qëllimi i kësaj vizite nga ana e përfaqësuesve të një kompanie gjigande e cila menaxhon në Kinë 90 mijë kilometra linjë hekurudhore, ishte paraqitja e idesë së tyre për ta marrë me koncesion hekurudhën tonë. Por, kalimi në këtë formë menaxhimi i hekurudhës varet nga qeveria dhe Parlamenti.

KINEZËT

Kompania kineze është një nga kompanitë më të fuqishme të Kinës, si dhe një ndër 500 ndërmarrjet më të forta në botë. *Kinezët janë të tretët në listën e atyre që synojnë ta marrin me koncesion hekurudhën shqiptare. Të parët janë shprehur turqit e Kurum, që në bashkëpunim me një kompani italiane kërkojë ta marrin ata hekurudhën. Por në garë janë edhe çekët, të cilët e njohin mirë teknologjinë e hekurudhës sonë, pasi edhe sot e kësaj dite trenat punojnë me lokomotiva çeke dhe pjesët e këmbimit të trenave merren po në Çeki. Nga ana e tyre, kinezët e kompanisë Kina, kanë depozituar në Ministrinë e Transporteve kërkesën e tyre, si dhe CV-në e kësaj kompanie.*

PLANET

Për të ardhmen e hekurudhës shqiptare ka dy variante. I pari është ai i KE-së, sipas të cilit, hekurudha të mos jepet me koncesion, por të zhvillohet nëpërmjet rikonstruksionit të saj pjesë-pjesë nëpërmjet privatizimeve të pjesshme. Varianti i dytë është ai i dhënies me koncesion të hekurudhës, variant i cili përkrahet edhe nga BB-ja. Por, fakt është që në planet e privatizimeve të mëdha të këtij viti nga ana e qeverisë, hekurudha nuk është futur në listën e ndërmarrjeve që do të privatizohen. Prej vitesh, hekurudha mbahet me subvencione nga ana e buxhetit të shtetit, prej të cilit, 350 milionë lekë shkojnë për të mbuluar humbjet.


Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## JestersWorld

Lajm fantastik per ekonomine Shqiptare. 

Pa hekurudhe dhe sistem te rregullt udhetimi si per mallrat si per njerzit nuk ka zhvillim te mirfillte ekonomik pasi mungon A-ja e urbanistikes.

Nje hekurudhe qe punon i jep jete porteve, biznesit, in dhe ex portit; por lehteson dhe ne menyre te menjehershme rruget dhe ndotjen e amjentit. 


Ps: Shpresoj qe investimet te jene ne drejtim te elektrifikimit te rrjetit hekurudhor.


Ps: fjale fantastike Shqipe: Hekur + udhe.... hmmmm me pelqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Borix

Hekurudha shqiptare ka nevoje per nje riinvestim qe nga rrenjet - qe nga binaret e deri ne shtrirje territoriale me te gjere (perfshire edhe Kosoven). Te merret shembull Zvicra per terrenin malor dhe per hekurudhen e saj pavaresisht terrenit. Per me teper, kemi nevoje per nje transplant te sistemit aktual te trasheguar nga Blloku me nje sistem modern (do te deshiroja shume Japonine)...

----------


## Gerrard

> Hekurudha shqiptare ka nevoje per nje riinvestim qe nga rrenjet - qe nga binaret e deri ne shtrirje territoriale me te gjere (perfshire edhe Kosoven). Te merret shembull Zvicra per terrenin malor dhe per hekurudhen e saj pavaresisht terrenit. Per me teper, kemi nevoje per nje transplant te sistemit aktual te trasheguar nga Blloku me nje sistem modern (do te deshiroja shume Japonine)...


Jam plotësisht darkord me ty.

Po jan disa kritere që ne nuk kemi për ti plotësuar dhe për nja 5 dekada të tjera.

Përmende dy vende si Svicra dhe Japonia. Njëri nga këto është mbretëria e Bankave dhe tjetri mbretëria e teknologjisë.

Vërtet e kërkojmë dhe ne një gjë të till, po kush ta bëj thuaj ?! Ne kemi akoma probleme me kanalizimet, kemi probleme me rrugët, kemi probleme me urbanistikën, nuk kemi një plan. Nuk kemi drita që janë kryesoret për ndërtimin e Hekurudhës, që të jetë Elektrike, mos jetë më me qymyr. E kupton që një hekurudh elektrike kërkon mijëra KW aq sa shpenzon aktualisht e gjithë Shqipëria, shum veta mendojnë për një Termocentral, ai do të paktën 10 vejt që të mari një Liçens ndërkombëtare, sa të bëhet ndërtimi etj, dolëm tek dekadat që përmenda më parë. 

Kemi shumë gjëra të tjera për të bërë, është e vërtet që është e domosdoshme se është një hap i madh dhe një ndihmë e madhe për vendin tonë, do kishte shum zhbllokime trafiku dhe transporti të njerëzve.

Urojë me zemër që shum shpejtë të realizohet një projekt ku të jet sa më moderni.

Kalofshi mirë,

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

NUuk ka te ardhme...

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Hekurudhat, koncensioni dhe privatizimi
*

Sadedin Çeliku

Kryeministri i vendit, Sali Berisha, muajin korrik e filloi me një "sihariq", pra privatizimin e hekurudhës. Nuk e di nëse kjo ishte pjesë përbërëse e temperaturave të larta që kanë mbërthyer vendin apo e ka me gjithë mend.

E rëndësishme është të kuptohet që, mesa duket, deri në përfundimin e mandatit, ai kërkon të privatizojë gjithçka ka mbetur nga pasuria jonë kombëtare pa pasur parasysh efektivitetin e tyre.

Kështu ka hapur procedurat "en block" për kontrollin teknik të automjeteve, procedurë e cila cenon rëndë sigurinë rrugore, për divizionin e shpërndarjes së energjisë, e mjaft ndërmarrje të tjera, disa prej të cilave tashmë janë privatizuar si ARMO etj.

Qeveria e zotit Berisha mendon se çdo njësi ekonomike apo ndërmarrje që transformohet në sh.a. patjetër duhet privatizuar.

Eshtë gabim, aq më shumë në rastin e hekurudhës që nuk gjen shembuj në kontinentin tonë. Në të gjithë Evropën, hekurudha është shtetërore.

I vetmi vend që e privatizoi në vitin 1996 ishte Anglia, privatizim që zgjati vetëm gjashtë muaj, sepse kompania falimentoi. Dhe hekurudha u kthye përsëri në ndërmarrje shtetërore.

Zbatimi i koncesionit në këtë rast nuk do të funksionojë për shkak se ka gati tre dekada që në atë sektor nuk është investuar në mirëmbajtje (shina, ballast, aksensore, traversa, terminale) dhe investime të cilat kërkojnë rreth 150 milionë euro.

Në këto kushte nuk besoj se do ti dalë njeri për zot, sepse legalizohet "de facto" humbja. Edhe në qoftë se ju do të merrni masa të ashpra, transporti përsëri nuk do të mund të dalë rentabël.

Mund të nxirrni një VKM që, transportet nga Porti i Durrësit në një drejtim të ndalohet, pra të bëhet vetëm me hekurudhë për të favorizuar koncesionerin, por dhe kjo masë nuk do të japë rezultat.

Transformimin e sh.a "Hekurudha" e bëri qeveria e socialistëve vetëm e vetëm që gradualisht të hiqte dorë nga subvencionet, si dhe për të rritur shkallën e pavarësisë ekonomike të asaj ndërmarrjeje, e cila ishte drejtuar gjithmonë me urdhra nga lart.

Transporti hekurudhor është i pazëvendësueshëm dhe nuk mund të bëhen paralele me llojet e transporteve të tjera edhe për shkak se në të gjithë botën zbatohen politika sociale lidhur me këtë transport.

Ndaj dhe shteti ndërhyn me subvencione, sepse ky transport shfrytëzohet më shumë nga shtresat e varfra. Edhe në Shqipëri këtë transport e përdorin vetëm të varfrit, sepse të tjerët shfrytëzojnë transportet ndërqytetëse me autobusë apo furgonë.

Kur dëgjova Kryeministrin, mendova se do ta shtrijë hekurudhën deri në Morinë dhe do të mendojë për fukarenjtë e të dyja krahëve, shqiptare andej dhe këndej, por kjo mesa duket nuk është e thënë të bëhet kështu.

Mbase kjo është fatura e radhës që popullit shqiptar i duhet të përballojë, si ajo e rrugës Durrës-Kukës-Morinë.

Si përfundim, dhënia me koncesion e hekurudhës dhe privatizimi i saj është një gabim, madje i rëndë. Me këto vendime, vetëm keqadministroni qeverinë dhe qeverisjen dhe ulni ndjeshëm efektivitetin në fushën e transportit në përgjithësi dhe atij hekurudhor në veçanti.



Gazeta Shqip


*A duhet qe qeveria:*

- ta privatizoje sherbimin hekurudhor,

- ta jape ate me koncension,

- apo ta leje ne gjendjen e sotme.

Cila eshte pervoja e shteteve ne rajon dhe ne Europe?

----------


## studentja

Me zhgenjim pashe qe websiti zyrtar i hekurudhes shqiptare http://www.hsh.com.al/  nuk punon me. Turp per shtetin shqiptar!!!




> The British rail operator Eurostar (UK) Ltd. and *Albanian railways Hekurudha Shqiptare (HSH) join the Community of European Railway and Infrastructure Companies (CER)*. As of 1 October, they will boost CER membership to 54 companies. The associations General Assembly unanimously accepted the applications for membership last week in Berlin.
> 
> Richard Brown, CEO of Eurostar (UK) said: Our main purpose in joining is to add our voice on matters of European railway policy. Eurostar (UK) operates the Eurostar services between London, Paris and Brussels in partnership with SNCF and SNCB. It is responsible for all the UK Eurostar operations which amount to 780,000,000 passenger kilometres in 2005.
> 
> Albanian railways Hekurudha Shqiptare (HSH) is an integrated railway operator and infrastructure manager, with traffic units of about 121.000.000 in 2005. Its network is open to other operators since the new Albanian railway law came into force last year. According to HSH Director General Sokol Kapidani, the recently signed Stabilisation and Association Agreement between Albania and EU makes a HSH membership of CER indispensable. HSH will be an observer member.
> 
> Aad Veenman, President of CER and CEO of Dutch railways NS welcomed the new members: It is important that the European rail sector joins forces in order to promote a sound system of transport infrastructure financing and a level playing for all modes of transport.
> 
> The President of the Russian Railways, RZD, Vladimir Yakunin, attended the CER General Assembly as a guest. He underlined that there are specific issues where RZD faces the same challenges as the European railways. The following day, CER and RZD held a joint meeting on the state of the art of telematics applications for freight.
> ...

----------


## Brari

tem interesante..

duhen hekurudhat dhe sa me moderne.. e sidomos te elektrizuara.. pra qe lokomotoivat  te ecin me korent..
pak zhurm ..fare pa tymra e tj.

ti privatizojme thot saliu..
qe do te thote bjeri shkurt.. 
po nje brigad me nepunsa pse i paguan or shoq..

ndertoje ti si shtet e merrja fitimin ti si shtet..

qe thua ti dydrinas..

hekurudha me permasa normale ka filluar para 47.. dikund nga 1940-ta..

e filloj qeveria verlaci ne mos gaboj.. e besoj me ndihmen e qeverise italiane...
lufta e la pergjys kte pune.. por tynelet e urat e traseja ne pergjithsi u be nga qeveria verlaci.. e asaj kohe.. dhe me von pas lufte ppsh e vazhdoj.. duke e perfunduar me punen vullnetare te rinise e me ndihm te jugosllavise.. e u be ajo durres-peqin e pastaj dhe durres -tiran e peqin-elbasan..

por vlen te lavderohet qeveria e shqiperise per hekurudhat..  sidomos per  rrogozhin fier e me von vlore dhe vore-shkoder e  elbasan-poradec..

----------


## Albo

*Top Story publikon shifrat/ Investimet “gjysmake” të bëra në hekurudhë nga viti 2013*



Që hekurudha të qëndrojë në këmbë nuk duhet të paguhen vetëm pagat e punëtorve. Në të njëjtën kohë duhet të investohet si dhe të mirëmbahet rrjeti. Konkretisht nga viti 2013 janë bërë këto investime.

Viti 2013 - 93,400 mln lekë
2014 - 97,200 mln lekë
2015 – 150,000 mln lekë
2016 – 110,000 mln lekë
2017 – 160,000 mln lekë
2018 – 160,000 mln lekë
2019- 153,500 mln lekë




Top Channel

----------


## Albo

*Top Story/ 46 Milionë euro janë shpenzuar për 13 vite për sistemin e kalbur hekurudhor*



Nga vitit 2007 hekurudha është mbajtur falë subvencionit të dhënë nga buxheti.

“Çështë e vërteta hekurudha po mbijeton nga subvenionet se të ardhurat nga udhëtarët dhe transport i mallrave janë shumë të ulta.

Nuk plotësojnë rreth 25 % të shpenzimeve të fondit pagave, sigurimet shoqërore, blerjet material të domosdoshme për transport si karburanti, kshu që subevncioni është nga format që hekurudha po mbijeton. Nuk është forma më e mirë, në gjithë studimet e të huajve kanë ngritur me të amdhe që subvencioni të kthehet në investime” u shpreh Leonard Jani, Këshilltar Teknik i Hekurudhës Shqiptare

Këto subvencione janë dhënë duke devijuar në shkelje të ligjit si fond pagash për qindra punonjës. Çdo vit, qeveria shqiptare i akordon shoqërisë Hekurudha Shqiptare, rreth 400 milionë lekë subvencion për rimbursimin e biletave të udhëtarëve. Përgjatë 13 viteve llogaritet një vlerë prej më shumë se 46 milionë eurosh në total.

Sipas një raporti të Kontrollit të Lartë të Shtetit rezulton se hekurudha ka marrë 1.2 miliardë lekë gjatë viteve 2014-2017. Këto para janë shpenzuar për paga dhe sigurime shoqërore në kundërshtim me disiplinën buxhetore dhe legjislacionin përkatës.

Auditi i KLSH-së zbuloi gjithashtu se ndërsa pretendon se është në kolaps ekonomik, Hekurudha kishte tejkalim të numrit të punonjësve.
“Në vitet më të lavdishme që ka pas hekurudha, vitet 85 e siëpr që u mor vendimi për intensifikimin e trasnportit hekurudhor shkoi në 10 mijë e 200 punonjës. Dhe ishte shtrierë në gjithë Shqipërinë” u shpreh Leonard Jani, Këshilltar Teknik i Hekurudhës Shqiptare

Por një numër të lartë punësimesh kishte edhe gjatë viteve që hekurudha nuk funksionontenë të gjithë vendin. Më pas nisi faza e shkurtimeve.
“Pas viteve 90 filloi rënia e treguesve të trasnportit udhëtarëve. U bë një studim nga Banka Botërore ku parashikohej edhe numri i njeërzve që duhej të alrgoheshin nga puna. E vetmja gjë që ndodhi është që cdo vit u zvogëlua fuqia punëtore me nga 200 perosna në vit. Sot janë rreth 990 veta punonjës” u shpreh Leonard Jani, Këshilltar Teknik i Hekurudhës Shqiptare

Top Channel

----------


## Albo

*Top Story/ Ja sa pasagjerë kanë udhëtuar me tren nga viti 2013 e deri më sot*



Hekurudha shqiptare, dikur një aset me rëndësi të madhe ka një amortizim tejet të lartë që shkon deri në 80%. Transporti i brendshëm dhe ai i pasagjerëve kanë rënë në shifra të papërfillshme.

Borxhet e mbartura llogariten në miliona euro.  Ndërkohë pas prishjes së stacionit të trenit në Tiranë edhe transporti i pasagjerëve ka patur rënie drastike.

“Fillimet e viteve’ 90 shkonte rreth 10 mijë udhëtarë në ditë, erdhi duke rënë nga vitet ‘95-‘96-‘97, shkoi 5-6 mijë në ditë. Mori një rritje në vitet 2001 që shkoi gati 7300 udhëtarë në ditë, kjo edhe si pasojë e importimit të 24 vagonëve nga Italia. Pastaj me kalimin e viteve u reduktua sepse pati dëmtime të infrastrukturës hekurudhore” Ylli  Shahini, Shef i Njësisë së Biznesit të Udhëtarëve

*Viti                          Nr. Udhëtarëve                     Lekët*

2013                       329.080 persona                14.5 mln lekë

2014                       186.600                              10,7mln lekë

2015                       189.710                               9.9 mln lekë

2016                       86.700                                 5.2 mln lekë

2017                       66.000                                 3.12 mln lekë

2018                       75.880                                 4.22 mln lekë

2019                       59.787                                 2.92 mln lekë

Siç shihet ka një ulje të të ardhurave nga transporti i udhëtarëve nga viti 2013 pas mbylljes së stacionit të Tiranës nga bashkia. Në transportin e udhëtarëve trenat janë të ngadaltë. Vagonët kanë një cilësi shumë të dobët dhe nuk janë koherent për tregun e sotëm të transportit.

Top Channel

----------


## Albo

*Top Story/ Shtresat në nevojë dhe nostalgjikët, besnikë të udhëtimeve me tren*

Top Story ka zhvilluar një udhëtim me tren për të sjellë nga afër realitetin. Udhëtime nuk kishte çdo ditë, ashtu siç ishin  vite më parë. Kjo pasi nuk ka udhëtarë dhe kostot e hekurudhës janë shuma të larta.

“Kemi që nga tërmeti 26 nëntorit ndërprerje qarkullimi në aksin Vorë-Shkodër, pasi një urë në segmentin Milot-Mamurras është dëmtuar, Aktualisht transportin e udhëtarëve e realizojmë në segmentin Kashar-Durrës dhe Durrës-Elbasan” u shpreh drejtori i pasagjerëve të transportit, Ylli Shahini.

Pamjet që po shihni, i përkasin stacionit të trenit në Durrës. Përveç amortizimit nga mungesa e investimeve kjo godinë është e rrezikshme edhe nga dëmtimi që shkaktoi tërmeti i 26 nëntorit 2019.

Ekipi i Top Story po nis udhëtimin me tren. Nostalgjia për një udhëtim të tillë nuk mund të shprehet me fjalë. Udhëtimi i parë me tren është gjithmonë i paharrueshëm.

Megjithatë nostalgjia zbehet me pamjet që shpalosen para nesh.  Vagonët e trenit janë në gjendje të mjeruar. Xhamat e dritareve të thyer, në verë ndihet shumë vapa e në dimër i ftohti. Ndërkohë që edhe shpejtësia e trenit është shumë e ulët për shkak të amortizimit të linjës.

Atëherë ishte shpejtësia që lëviznim ne me 60 km/h, kurse tani varet, është amortizuar shumë linja, Ne ikim tani me 30 km/h, vende vende me 15 me 5 km/h” u shpreh makinisti i hekurudhës, Flamur Bullaj.

Udhëtimi me tren kryesisht vitet e fundit është parë si një mundësi për shtresat në nevojë.

“Gjithsesi ky transport ka pasur dhe ka frekuentim nga shtresat në nevojë sociale, sidomos këto të zonës Shkodër, nga Laçi në Shkodër, nga Elbasani në Durrës dhe sezoni veror frekuentimi i plazhit të Golemit nga qytetarë të Vorës, Rrogozhinës Kavajës”  u shpreh Ylli Shahini,  Shef i Njësisë së Biznesit të Udhëtarëve

Por pavarësisht kësaj, ka ende nostalgjik që e duan trenin. Kjo është një zonjë rreth 70 vjeç. Ajo na tregon se ka udhëtuar gjithmonë me tren.

“Më përpara kanë qenë më shumë njerëz, edhe më mirë, të gjithë hipnin në tren, Kurse tani, ngaqë u ndërpre një kohë e gjatë njerëzit u larguan, po prap njerëzit e duan se ka çmim më të lirë, është edhe rehat” u shpreh pasagjerja, Mereme Avdiu.

Edhe për këtë çift të moshuarish treni vijon të mbetet zgjidhja e tyre më e mirë.

 “Preferoj trenin qysh kur është vënë në lëvizje treni, që kur kam qenë djalë i ri udhëtoj me tren” u shpreh pasagjeri  Ibush Berisha 

“Që në fëmijëri e kam pasur qejf trenin, edhe tani ashtu e kam” u shpreh pasagjerja, Hatixhe Berisha

Përveç nostalgjisë që kanë këta të moshuar për trenin, është edhe çmimi. Bileta e udhëtimit me tren është shumë herë më e lirë se biletat e udhëtimit me autobus, furgon apo taksi.

“Është më ekonomik, e ka biletën më të lirë një parja..e dyta je më qetësi” u shpreh pasagjeri” u shpreh pasagjerja, Mereme Avdiu.

 “Treni është më me leverdi ekonomike, më siguri me tren, gjithë ato avantazhe, të gjitha të mirat treni” u shpreh Ibush Berisha, pasagjer.

“Çmimi nuk vendoset nga hekurudha por nga qeveria. Ne operojmë me çmimet e biletave të vitit 2007. Këto çmime janë në fuqi dhe janë çmime që i përgjigjen shtresave në nevojë, ne nuk mund të vendosim çmimin që kanë automjete,se kanë tjetër komoditet, shpejtësi dhe kohë udhëtimi, s’jemi në këto kushte konkurrence. Ne nuk mund të propozojmë të rrisim çmimet për sa kohë nuk jemi dominues në treg, kapacitete  vagonëve si kemi maksimal, ne arrijmë në shfrytëzim kapacitetesh te 30-40 %” u shpreh Ylli Shahini, Shef i Njësisë së Biznesit të Udhëtarëve

Treni mbetet i rëndësishëm edhe për punonjësit e saj. Ata nuk pranojnë ta braktisin trenin edhe pse është katandisur në një gjendje të mjerueshme.

“I thonë 34 vjet, unë kam ardhur sa kam mbaruar gjimnazin, jam rritur këtu, tani ku të shkoj?” u shpreh Mirela Dinaj, faturino.

Top Channel

----------

